
99 good news stories you probably missed in 2019 - chris1993
https://futurecrun.ch/99-good-news-2019
======
chris1993
Future Crunch also have a 'positive news' newletter[0]

[0] [https://futurecrun.ch/subscribe](https://futurecrun.ch/subscribe)

